# Lady asking for Moodle breeders



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

So this lady was asking for moodle breeders on the Maltese lovers site on Facebook, wth? Well, someone told her like it is!










Here is the link:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/41371...462382516&ref=bookmark&__user=100001592137878


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I get so mad at people that are just plain arrogant!!!! Please dont tell me that they cant google or do research on dogs and what to look for and what not to look for!!!! Not only do we need to shut down Puppymills ( petstores) and BYB we need to shut down people that are lacking any signs of intelligence!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What the heck is a Moodle?


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Noodle, Moodle :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> What the heck is a Moodle?


A "Moodle" is a hybrid between Maltese and Toy poodles.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought that was a malti-poo! I'm so confused!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

StevieB said:


> I thought that was a malti-poo! I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well since its a "designer breed" and not an actual breed, people just name them


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I had to leave the group!!! I just cant condone this!!! no offense to anyone... its my own personal prefrence and opinion!!!!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> I had to leave the group!!! I just cant condone this!!! no offense to anyone... its my own personal prefrence and opinion!!!!


What group did you leave? The Maltese Lovers on Facebook?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Moodle or Maltipoo still a made up name for a mixed breed. I feel so sorry for these dogs...
People are idiots...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thats why I left the group on FB!!!!! my comments were deleted!!! Its ok, but I dont want to paricipate in a group that condones this!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Moodle, malti-poo, schnoodle, doodle.....all spells mutt to me!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I really think that many people (not all) are just uneducated about mixed breeds/ designer pups and not being intentionally cruel. I'm sure that your response to her was like a slap in the face and that she probably had no idea where it came from or why. Sometimes a softer more educational approach has a greater reach. I understand the frustration and passion that we ALL feel on this subject but I can't help feeling that sometimes a harsh word only alienates those that we would much rather educate.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh Shiddle diddle...... bull dog ****-zu ................ just call me mean Janene


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Janene Has such a Passion for animals That This Had Really upset her.*
*At Least She had the Courage and Gutts to Step in. Some Complain and Yet do nothing.Also Some of the Dumbs Dumbs Cant be delt With In A Kind Manner anyway, There are so Many wonderful breeds all ready Whats the Point Of This Type Dog in the First Place.*

*I feel that Janene Steps in and always trys to make a difference with Animals Because she takes this seriously and is Involved with things some of us never see or just turn our heads on those subjects. Me Iam Glad she made her Comment That I Don't Consider Harsh at all.*
*Iam So Surprized there are Not More Comments On this Since you all Are so Against BYB.*

*The Idea of Forms, Groups Ect Maltese Lovers included are to discuss and Inform people. Taking that Post down will never teach that lady anything.*
*Iam So Sad it was removed just because a good Member Like Janene Voiced her opinon and said it like it was. Had I Been On Today I would Have been the post after hers.*
*Nickee In Pa*****


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

iLoveMisty said:


> Well since its a "designer breed" and not an actual breed, people just name them


Maybe they can charge more for moodles than for malti-poos :HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Janene Has such a Passion for animals That This Had Really upset her.*
> *At Least She had the Courage and Gutts to Step in. Some Complain and Yet do nothing.Also Some of the Dumbs Dumbs Cant be delt With In A Kind Manner anyway, There are so Many wonderful breeds all ready Whats the Point Of This Type Dog in the First Place.*
> 
> *I feel that Janene Steps in and always trys to make a difference with Animals Because she takes this seriously and is Involved with things some of us never see or just turn our heads on those subjects. Me Iam Glad she made her Comment That I Don't Consider Harsh at all.*
> ...



Hi Nickee, not sure I understand what you are trying to say here. I get added to a lot of groups that I am not active on, it sure doesn't mean that I agree with the breeding of mixes or people just breeding their pets. It just means that I don't follow the groups. Are you upset with SM members for not speaking up? If so, I don't think that is quite fair. 

On many of those groups, they support people breeding their pets, backyard breeders, etc and it's pretty much useless to say anything. I have in the past and it's like talking to a brick wall. It's exhausting.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Hi Nickee, not sure I understand what you are trying to say here. I get added to a lot of groups that I am not active on, it sure doesn't mean that I agree with the breeding of mixes or people just breeding their pets. It just means that I don't follow the groups. Are you upset with SM members for not speaking up? If so, I don't think that is quite fair.
> 
> On many of those groups, they support people breeding their pets, backyard breeders, etc and it's pretty much useless to say anything. I have in the past and it's like talking to a brick wall. It's exhausting.


 
*Oh No Sweetie Not at all. Iam Just wondering why The Post Was Taken down on that site. I Feel some could Have Helped the Lady And Gave her some Important info To educate her. Nothing Against Sm Ever at All.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

My comment was meant in more of a generalized way, Nickee.. Aimed at education rather than alienation. I am not even aware of all the comments that were removed from the facebook page as I don't have a facebook account and only saw the screen capture that was shared in the original post. 

I have only been an official member here a short while, but i have been reading the boards for much longer than that and i have watched many people make comments or ask questions only to be pounced on or addressed with a tone that is very clearly hostile. These people often leave never to return, and that's one less person drinking in the wealth of knowledge that is available here and quite possibly one more person that will continue to think there is nothing wrong with BYBs. This is just sad!

Most of us, myself included, started here with limited knowledge in many areas. We didn't just arrive knowing it all. I could not even begin to recount the many many things i have learned here from all of you. This board and its members are amazing! I can feel the dedication and passion in you all. .. but sometimes when passion turns to anger the lesson falls on deaf ears. That's all i was saying.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You know what hurts the most? Is that people like this that have access to the Internet don't use it to educate themselves or they just choose to ignore it! This makes all the rescue groups and ethical breeders move back five steps and all the greed to breed breeders move 10 steps ahead! I'm not one to sugar coat anything!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

maltese manica said:


> I get so mad at people that are just plain arrogant!!!! Please dont tell me that they cant google or do research on dogs and what to look for and what not to look for!!!! Not only do we need to shut down Puppymills ( petstores) and BYB we need to shut down people that are *lacking any signs of intelligence*!!!!!!!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> What the heck is a Moodle?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:When you find out, tell me !!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Who took down the lady's post? I wonder if it was Maltese Lovers group or herself? I had the chance to comment after also, but went back to check it and its gone


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Moodle, malti-poo, schnoodle, doodle.....all spells mutt to me!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

These "designer dogs" are really big here. I take Sushi with me everywhere and I have been approached twice about breeding him. Mind you he isn't even 6 months old yet! Once with a Yorkie and once with a Mutt for lack of a better term. I calmly tell these people that #1 while Sushi is a very special little boy, I am not a BYB (or any breeder for that matter) and I will be neutering him when he is old enough and #2 there are many small mixed breeds at both the Humane Society as well as a rescue out on the Westside. 
As I'm sure you can imagine they both boogied away with their proverbial tails between their legs. 
Education is the key however I get the impression that these people want what they want and when they don't get it from me they will continue to look elsewhere. It's so messed up!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

iLoveMisty said:


> Who took down the lady's post? I wonder if it was Maltese Lovers group or herself? I had the chance to comment after also, but went back to check it and its gone


 
I THink the Lady that Made the Post Removed it I Don't Think Christy Did.
Hey Lets Be Kind and Love one another. We Love our Babies and That's all that Counts>Nickee in Pa.

Misty -a question why did you put that here on Sm In the First Place?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Nickee I never said that christy removed the post I said someone did!!! My friend just checked the woman out she is a byb!!!!!!!! She was the one looking for a moodle!!! Another thing this woman just had a litter of pups and she said in the post her dog is expecting more pups!!!! So no I don't feel bad telling her off and if she felt like she got slapped across the face..... Well good I hoped it stings!!!!! And if she is creeping here in sm well I hope she rots in ****!!!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

this is funny, this and Crystal's post on Facebook today - when i was at the vet's office, she mentioned something about she wishes people would stop with designer dogs. I guess she gets a lot of unhealthy Maltipoos in her office.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> I THink the Lady that Made the Post Removed it I Don't Think Christy Did.
> Hey Lets Be Kind and Love one another. We Love our Babies and That's all that Counts>Nickee in Pa.
> 
> Misty -a question why did you put that here on Sm In the First Place?




I saw (Maltese Manica) posted something about the same topic, when I went in Facebook, I saw that and I wanted to share how someone told that lady it was wrong, turned out that person WAS (Maltese Manica). I know why you might be upset, but It's better to know its wrong to cross breed.. sorry if my post created arguments or made you upset
:/


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Backyard breeding of "purebred" Maltese is just as repugnant and wrong as breeding these "designer" mixed breeds. Both are fueled by greed. just wanted to add this point.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Backyard breeding of "purebred" Maltese is just as repugnant and wrong as breeding these "designer" mixed breeds. Both are fueled by greed. just wanted to add this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are totally right. Before I found spoiled Maltese, I was ignorant to many important things. All I wanted was a puppy, and my boyfriend went and got me a puppy, after asking some questions, I found out it was from a "back yard breeder". She sold my boyfriend Misty for $750 , Idk how much puppies go for, but at that time when my bf told me , i thought it was alot of money, but now that I have misty, I love her SO MUCH, I do feel bad that we got her from a backyard breeder, and if I woul have known any better, I wouldn't have. But I'm in love with her now. I know for a fact I have a different mentality thanks to Spoiled Maltese, I come from a family where dogs are simply 'pets'. My mom makes fun of me because of how much I take care of misty, and how I treat her like my baby, I know misty is more vulnerable because she came from a BYB , so I worry a lot, I'm glad she ended up with me tho and not with someone who was going to use her just to have puppies. Anyways, just figured I'd say that, I don't endorse BYB at all, or hybrid breeders. I know we didn't do right, but that's why we have to spread the word and let people know. I wish I would have gone on here BEFORE I asked for a puppy.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Just wanted to add one more thing, since my bf saw her on puppyfind.com , he thought it was different than buying them from craigslist or from the classifieds , :/ turns out its pretty much the same thing.... But now we both know, so next time ill probably adopt


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyways, I didn't really think there was such thing as a. "Maltipoo breeder". I thought hybrids were a result of accidents,but I found a website, well I found lots of websites on hybrid breeders, they have "pros" and "cons". They make it sound like its better to have a hybrid? Hybrid Vigor and Genetic diversity in Maltipoo, Morkie and Yorktese puppies


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

iLoveMisty said:


> Anyways, I didn't really think there was such thing as a. "Maltipoo breeder". I thought hybrids were a result of accidents,but I found a website, well I found lots of websites on hybrid breeders, they have "pros" and "cons". They make it sound like its better to have a hybrid? Hybrid Vigor and Genetic diversity in Maltipoo, Morkie and Yorktese puppies


The link you posted goes to a site that is clearly a BYB selling "hybrids" and "designer dogs" for profit. Those may be some commonly held opinions, but they don't change this: *the only truly responsible, ethical reason for breeding a dog is to better the breed. *In the case of "hybrids," they are mixed breed dogs so there is no "breed" to improve. 

When you look at the breeders who are breeding good examples of the breed to show, you generally have consistent results. If you look at the breeders who post here regularly - Stacy and Carina for example - you see consistent, beautiful examples of the Maltese breed. Their dogs are in the show ring on a regular basis and are being "finished" as proof they represent the breed - that is an example of responsible breeding. 

BYBs and puppy mills (and that includes breeders of "hybrid" dogs) are in business for one reason - to make money. They don't care whether their pups are good examples of the breed; that is why we have so many variations in size, weight, and temperament. Making money is *NOT *an ethical reason to breed a dog. 

Even the person who came up with the first "hybrid" - the labradoodle - now regrets his decision because so many people are now breeding dogs for money: Whose bright idea was that? | Science | The Guardian 

If you want a mixed breed dog, the rescues and shelters are full of them. My Tessa is a mix of some sort - she definitely has a single coat and Maltese characteristics, but there is clearly another breed present, likely shih tzu. She's a rescue, and I would never ever dream of referring to her as a "hybrid" or designer "breed."

Off my soap box. Thanks for listening!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

maggieh said:


> The link you posted goes to a site that is clearly a BYB selling "hybrids" and "designer dogs" for profit. Those may be some commonly held opinions, but they don't change this: *the only truly responsible, ethical reason for breeding a dog is to better the breed. *In the case of "hybrids," they are mixed breed dogs so there is no "breed" to improve.
> 
> When you look at the breeders who are breeding good examples of the breed to show, you generally have consistent results. If you look at the breeders who post here regularly - Stacy and Carina for example - you see consistent, beautiful examples of the Maltese breed. Their dogs are in the show ring on a regular basis and are being "finished" as proof they represent the breed - that is an example of responsible breeding.
> 
> ...



I just don't think its right to cross breed them on purpose, 
I didn't know that before. I would see "maltipoo" or other hybrids and thought it was "cute". Being on this site is such an eye opener. I feel like I have to do something now because of my mistake.(although my baby is the best thing that ever happened to me, SHE is not the mistake, my ignorance is). That's why I'm so intrigued with all this about BYB and puppy mills, and hybrid breeders. It's something that I wasn't aware of before. I learned my lesson with the "byb". My misty got sick very fast. So I am very against all of that ,(Now that I know all the facts)


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a ? We got our Ace from an add before I had done any research. I did see his parents and meet him before he was old enough to leave his mommy. Does that mean that technically he came from a Byb?


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Cyndilou said:


> I have a ? We got our Ace from an add before I had done any research. I did see his parents and meet him before he was old enough to leave his mommy. Does that mean that technically he came from a Byb?



I think so =/ when my bf got my pup, it was from puppyfind.com and he was going to go to the lady's house but he said he was in a rush and asked her to meet him half way, he didn't think about meeting the parents or anything>.<


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Be aware of FB groups like this!!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Education*

Count me in also as the "uneducated" about BYB and Puppy Mills before I found SM. Of course I have seen documentaries on puppy mills but I thought the only puppies that were technically from puppy mills were the ones sold in pet stores.

I have a friend who has a Havachon - 1/2 Havanese and 1/2 Bichon. She bought him from a breeder in NJ and paid almost $2,000 for him because he was a "designer" breed. :smpullhair: He is the most loveable, cute dog ever. 

When we got Lily we "adopted" her from my son's friends who couldn't devote the time and attention a puppy needed. The only information we have is that her mom is a 9 lb. Shih Tzu and dad is a 6 lb. Maltese. We have no clue where she actually came from just that she was taken away from her mom to soon. No clue if she even had siblings. :huh:

All I know is that I LOVE her more than anything.

I sometimes worry that people here who don't know that I adopted her might "judge" me for not having a pure Maltese. 

The only way any of this will ever change is for the public to be educated. We have a local pet store near us that sells all kinds of "mutts" and they aren't cheap. People march and protest every Saturday to try and get the word out.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

iLoveMisty said:


> I saw (Maltese Manica) posted something about the same topic, when I went in Facebook, I saw that and I wanted to share how someone told that lady it was wrong, turned out that person WAS (Maltese Manica). I know why you might be upset, but It's better to know its wrong to cross breed.. sorry if my post created arguments or made you upset
> :/


 
*Oh No Misty I Was Upset because Janenes Post was Taken down and she was So Mad about it. I thought It was a Post that some could teach the lady something about what she was asking.*
*I Never Get Mad Just Upsets me when a friend trys to help And Than Feels She was Wronged in Some Way.*

*I Think you are doing a good job learning all you can about the subjects Concering the Maltese. Nickee in Pa**
*Iam Still Learning every day Myself****


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Backyard breeding of "purebred" Maltese is just as repugnant and wrong as breeding these "designer" mixed breeds. Both are fueled by greed. just wanted to add this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
*Agree that's Why Janene was So Upset and Posted what she did. Had the Post been left on More would Have told Here the Same. I Think she got scared and Deleted the Post Herself.*
*She Just Didn't want to Hear anything. Shame On Her!!!*
*Nickee* *


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Thats why I left the group on FB!!!!! my comments were deleted!!! Its ok, but I dont want to paricipate in a group that condones this!!!!


 
*Janene You Cant Let Sharing Information ,which you love to do Make You Leave the Group. I Do Believe the Poster took her own post down by deleting it herself. *


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Nickee you know I love you!!!! But I left the group as this woman is still part of it!!! and with my friends investigation on her................ she is your typical BYB!!!! whats her next post going to be ............... puppies for sale!!! pure bred!!!!! she is also part of that group on FB animals for sale!!!! I had to leave maltese lovers as it just made me feel real dirty!!!!! For the people that didnt know the diffrence the point is I hope that you have and will never support these type of people again!!!!! These fake greeder breeders will try to do anything to pull the wool over the persons eyes!!!! and as I said before and you know this Nickee I am not one to sugar coat anything I tell it like it is!!!! I guess in my line of business you learn to pick up certain cues on people...................... and that woman I read between the lines and just well............. it put a bee in my bonnet!!!! I guess I am getting crotchety in my old age....................... still full of spice and vinegar!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

iLoveMisty said:


> You are totally right. Before I found spoiled Maltese, I was ignorant to many important things. All I wanted was a puppy, and my boyfriend went and got me a puppy, after asking some questions, I found out it was from a "back yard breeder". She sold my boyfriend Misty for $750 , Idk how much puppies go for, but at that time when my bf told me , i thought it was alot of money, but now that I have misty, I love her SO MUCH, I do feel bad that we got her from a backyard breeder, and if I woul have known any better, I wouldn't have. But I'm in love with her now. I know for a fact I have a different mentality thanks to Spoiled Maltese, I come from a family where dogs are simply 'pets'. My mom makes fun of me because of how much I take care of misty, and how I treat her like my baby, I know misty is more vulnerable because she came from a BYB , so I worry a lot, I'm glad she ended up with me tho and not with someone who was going to use her just to have puppies. Anyways, just figured I'd say that, I don't endorse BYB at all, or hybrid breeders. I know we didn't do right, but that's why we have to spread the word and let people know. I wish I would have gone on here BEFORE I asked for a puppy.


IMHO-this post is what Spoiled Maltese is all about, EDUCATION!!! 
Just wanted to say Great post!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Got Ya I See And Understand***
*Nickee****


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Love you Nickee and Yogi


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a very fine line between voicing your opinion passionately and internet bullying. There are parts of the world that think differently and hold different values-where situation are very different for animals then they are in North America. You will never help any animal if you can not reach the people involved with them. You will not reach people by intimidation and berating them.

No, I'm not saying that is what was done-but it was more vinegar than honey. Janene I love you, and I think you are awesome but I am so tired and worn thin of seeing people verbally attacked on forums and on facebook for ignorance. 

I know you won't all agree with me and that's fine-but I have seen so much rescue rescue rescue breeders are evil (with the often slipped in 'except for reputable breeders' so you know, we don't offend them) on this forum lately that I'm thinking it should be changed to save the maltese or rescue the maltese instead of Spoiled Maltese. I know many of you will find that offensive, but it is only my opinion.

Yes we need advocates-we need people to be passionate but you need to be able to communicate in a way that actually touches people, otherwise you're a deadweight to the rescue community flailing your arms around like a mad person with flames igniting from your nostrils.

A post not too long ago, I believe against puppy mills said something akin to: This is exactly what Spoiled Maltese stands for!

I kinda thought we stood for loving maltese dogs and sharing stories about our dogs and having a good time-not shoving abused and mutilated animals and puppy mill stories down eachothers throats. I suppose you can read into that any way you want but it did make me stop and go back and read the rules and welcome information. I didn't see anywhere where this was a board dedicated to taking a stand against puppy mills. (I do hate puppy mills btw) but I come here to smile and enjoy and quite frankly lately it's been a downer.

I do hope the rescue and animal advocates reach people as they wish to-and I do hope that you all who are a bit rough around the edges or can't reel in your temper when a conflicting opinion or sticky situation arises-can simmer it down a bit and choose your words more carefully so that you can start to actually reach people.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Michele, I love you too!!!! and no offense taken!!!! You is who you is!!!! and I am is who I is!!! LOL


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Shelly, I agree with you on some of the things you mentioned. It is true there must be a balance between "vinegar & honey". I also realize though, that not everyone is reached through honey...some require the bitter taste of vinegar to see things in different light. One of the things I love about SM is how it has educated me. Without the the awful stories of abuse, neglect and poor breeding practices, and passionate members, I likely would not have learned a 1/3rd of what I now know. Again - all things in balance and I think the SM members do that very well. I also get daily smiles from the pictures, funny stories etc  . I guess what I'm trying to say is that we shouldn't all reduce our vinegar moments to please others, nor should we all try to be honey all the time. Sweet & sour works beautifully together and I think that medley of personalities on SM is a beautiful thing  .


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Everyone has great points. I also think we should have some info of heats going on out there and some pics and stories of our pups. We can't ignore the elephant in the room, maybe someone can do something about itt and they don't know unless someones posts it up, but again, great posts everyone!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Giovanni you made me smile thank you. !!!! Lol the elephant in the room lol sorry it just makes me smile


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

iLoveMisty said:


> Everyone has great points. I also think we should have some info of heats going on out there and some pics and stories of our pups. We can't ignore the elephant in the room, maybe someone can do something about itt and they don't know unless someones posts it up, but again, great posts everyone!


Giovanna, you're awesome. So glad I got to meet you! You are a perfect example of why this forum can be a good thing. I was clueless when I came onto this forum and yes, I had a puppy from a show breeder but it was just luck not research that allowed me to find her. You met her last weekend, Lucy, the maltese my daughter shows in junior showmanship. But I could just as easily have had a horror story to share. 

Misty is a doll and I know how much you love her. You are both lucky to have each other :aktion033:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Giovanni you made me smile thank you. !!!! Lol the elephant in the room lol sorry it just makes me smile


Lol. Glad it made someone smile! :aktion033:


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Giovanna, you're awesome. So glad I got to meet you! You are a perfect example of why this forum can be a good thing. I was clueless when I came onto this forum and yes, I had a puppy from a show breeder but it was just luck not research that allowed me to find her. You met her last weekend, Lucy, the maltese my daughter shows in junior showmanship. But I could just as easily have had a horror story to share.
> 
> Misty is a doll and I know how much you love her. You are both lucky to have each other :aktion033:


Aww thank you I do remember that fluff, she is beautiful, and yes if people dont know about what's going on, they will continue to buy from byb:/ so glad I know what I know now, you guys are a great help. It was pretty cool meeting you felt weird being around so many cute fluffs! Lol


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Giovanna  I spelled your name properly  we should change it to being You cant ignore the white maltese in the room!!!!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> Hey Giovanna  I spelled your name properly  we should change it to being You cant ignore the white maltese in the room!!!!


Lol yes!. thats a great one! Who would ignore a gorgeous little Maltese lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't know about BYB's from reputable breeders,I assumed if they bred , they showed them too. I did know a mix, is a mix, is a mix, no such thing as designer breeds, just designer greeds...
I would never disparage anyone with a mix, none of us are born with knowledge and sadly the internet search is only as good as the information put into it... wading through info trying to separate the BS from truth is hard if you don't have a knowledge base..
I get people asking me all the time, since we have so many.."do you breed?" I say no,I rescue.. mine are all neutered so that usually ends their curiosity..I try to educate them as gently as I can.
Do I love puppies, oh yeah, but breeding indescriminately, no way...
People are slowly learning about puppymills through the news with puppymill raids,sadly they don't hear much about BYB's unless there's a cruelty change...
People on FB soon learn about puppymills too and rescue, since at least one "friend" will probably get a post about it that's seen by others or they share animals cruelty petitions...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> I didn't know about BYB's from reputable breeders,I assumed if they bred , they showed them too. I did know a mix, is a mix, is a mix, no such thing as designer breeds, just designer greeds...
> I would never disparage anyone with a mix, none of us are born with knowledge and sadly the internet search is only as good as the information put into it... wading through info trying to separate the BS from truth is hard if you don't have a knowledge base..
> I get people asking me all the time, since we have so many.."do you breed?" I say no,I rescue.. mine are all neutered so that usually ends their curiosity..I try to educate them as gently as I can.
> Do I love puppies, oh yeah, but breeding indescriminately, no way...
> ...


 
Great Post And What a Great Job you do with all the rescue. Nickee***:aktion033::aktion033:


----------

